# Running FreeBSD on VirtualBox, X not running.



## dvogit (Jun 13, 2020)

My guest system is FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6, I followed all instructions shown in the FreeBSD handbook (Chapter 5 and Chapter 21) and I have OSE Additions Installed and has rebooted, edited the xorg.conf files to match those shown in the Chapter, and yet it still does not run. It returns:
`Fatal Server Error:
(EE) no screens found (EE)`


----------



## dvogit (Jun 13, 2020)

I read another thread and had to turn off VMSVGA


----------



## Emrion (Jun 13, 2020)

I just upgraded VirtualBox from 6.0 to 6.1 (on Windows) and I noticed that for all BSD OS type as a guest, it now says "Invalid settings detected" when the graphics controller isn't VMSGA. Furthermore, VMSGA is the default when creating a BSD VM.

The problem is that X doesn't work with VMSVGA on FreeBSD (unless you install the driver) whereas it does work with VBoxVGA and VBoxSVGA even if virtualbox-ose-additions isn't installed.

I guess this is not the last thread asking the same thing we'll see.


----------



## obsigna (Jun 13, 2020)

Here with VirtualBox 6.1.6, X.org does only work with VMSVGA + x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware, but X.org does start neither with VBoxVGA nor with VBoxSVGA as the graphic controller settings. In the latter cases I see:

```
[    30.503] (II) LoadModule: "vboxvideo"
[    30.503] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vboxvideo_drv.so
[    30.503] (II) Module vboxvideo: vendor="Oracle Corporation"
[    30.503]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.1
[    30.503]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    30.503]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[    30.503] (EE) vboxvideo: module ABI major version (20) doesn't match the server's version (24)
[    30.503] (EE) Failed to load module "vboxvideo" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
[    30.503] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[    30.503] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[    30.503] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    30.503]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.20.8
[    30.503]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    30.503]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    30.503] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[    30.503] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[    30.503] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    30.503]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.0.4
[    30.503]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[    30.503] (EE) scfb: module ABI major version (20) doesn't match the server's version (24)
[    30.503] (EE) Failed to load module "scfb" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
[    30.503] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    30.503] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[    30.503] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    30.503]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.4.0
[    30.503]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    30.503]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[    30.503] (EE) vesa: module ABI major version (20) doesn't match the server's version (24)
[    30.503] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
[    30.503] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[    30.503] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[    30.503] (++) using VT number 9
[    30.505] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[    30.505] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[    30.505] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[    30.505] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    30.505] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[    30.505] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[    30.505] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.
[    30.505] (EE)
```

I see the error message "Module ABI major version (20) doesn't match the server's version (24)" for the vboxmouse driver as well.


----------



## Emrion (Jun 13, 2020)

Well. I have several VM with FreeBSD but not only (OpenBSD for instance) that work with VBoxVGA. One of them is the box where I write most of my messages here. All is up to date, including VirtualBox (6.1.10).

```
[    23.725]
X.Org X Server 1.20.8
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    23.725] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p5 amd64
[    23.725] Current Operating System: FreeBSD LxdeFreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6 GENERIC amd64
[    23.726] Build Date: 06 June 2020  12:53:38PM
[    23.726]
[    23.726] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[    23.726]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    23.726] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    23.726] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun 13 08:31:15 2020
[    23.739] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    23.739] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    23.745] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    23.745] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    23.745] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    23.745] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Screen0".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[    23.745] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    23.745] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    23.746] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    23.746] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[    23.778] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[    23.778] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    23.778] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
[    23.778] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    23.778] (II) Loader magic: 0x42e020
[    23.778] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    23.778]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    23.778]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[    23.778]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[    23.779]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[    23.779] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 80ee:beef:0000:0000 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    23.779] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    23.780] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    23.805] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.805]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[    23.805]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[    23.806] (==) Matched vboxvideo as autoconfigured driver 0
[    23.806] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1
[    23.806] (==) Matched scfb as autoconfigured driver 2
[    23.806] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3
[    23.806] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
[    23.806] (II) LoadModule: "vboxvideo"
[    23.809] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vboxvideo_drv.so
[    23.811] (II) Module vboxvideo: vendor="Oracle Corporation"
[    23.811]     compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 1.0.1
[    23.811]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    23.811]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    23.811] (**) Load address of symbol "VBOXVIDEO" is 0x8019b6020
[    23.811] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[    23.811] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[    23.812] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.812]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.20.8
[    23.812]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    23.812]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    23.812] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[    23.813] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[    23.814] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.814]     compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 0.0.5
[    23.814]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    23.814] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    23.814] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[    23.815] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.815]     compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 2.4.0
[    23.815]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    23.815]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    23.815] (II) VBoxVideo: guest driver for VirtualBox: vbox
[    23.815] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[    23.815] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[    23.815] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[    23.815] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[    23.815] (++) using VT number 9

[    23.816] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[    23.816] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[    23.816] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[    23.816] scfb trace: probe start
[    23.816] scfb trace: probe done
[    23.816] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    23.816] (II) VBoxVideo(0): VirtualBox guest additions video driver version 5.2
[    23.816] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[    23.816] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[    23.816] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[    23.816] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    23.816] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    23.817] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    23.818] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.818]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[    23.818]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    23.818] (II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"
[    23.818] (II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"
[    23.819] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so
[    23.819] (II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.819]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[    23.819]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    23.819] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
[    23.819] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
[    23.820] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
[    23.821] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    23.821]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 0.1.0
[    23.821]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    23.821] (==) VBoxVideo(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    23.821] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Virtual size is 32766x32766 (pitch 32766)
[    23.821] (**) VBoxVideo(0):  Built-in mode "800x600": 29.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 36.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    23.821] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   29.31  800 802 804 806  600 602 604 606 (36.4 kHz b)
[    23.821] (**) VBoxVideo(0):  Built-in mode "800x600": 29.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 36.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    23.821] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   29.31  800 802 804 806  600 602 604 606 (36.4 kHz b)
[    23.821] (**) VBoxVideo(0):  Built-in mode "1920x1080": 125.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz
[    23.821] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  125.50  1920 1922 1924 1926  1080 1082 1084 1086 (65.2 kHz b)
[    23.821] (II) VBoxVideo(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0
[    23.821] (==) VBoxVideo(0): RGB weight 888
[    23.821] (==) VBoxVideo(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    23.821] (==) VBoxVideo(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    23.822] (==) VBoxVideo(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    23.822] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[    23.822] (II) Unloading modesetting
[    23.822] (II) UnloadModule: "scfb"
[    23.822] (II) Unloading scfb
[    23.822] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[    23.822] (II) Unloading vesa
[    23.845] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Requested monitor count: 1
[    23.845] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section
[    23.845] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): EDID for output VGA-0
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Manufacturer: VBX  Model: 0  Serial#: 39322400
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Year: 1990  Week: 1
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): EDID Version: 1.3
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Digital Display Input
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Indeterminate output size
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Gamma: 2.20
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Default color space is primary color space
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Supported detailed timing:
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): clock: 29.3 MHz   Image Size:  0 x 0 mm
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 802  h_sync_end 804 h_blank_end 806 h_border: 0
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 602  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 606 v_border: 0
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Ranges: V min: 0 V max: 200 Hz, H min: 0 H max: 200 kHz, PixClock max 1005 MHz
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Monitor name: VBOX monitor
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0): EDID (in hex):
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0):     00ffffffffffff005858000020035802
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0):     0100010380000078eeee91a3544c9926
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0):     0f505400000001010101010101010101
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0):     010101010101720b2006305806200202
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0):     2200000000000000000000fd0000c800
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0):     c864000a202020202020000000fc0056
[    23.847] (II) VBoxVideo(0):     424f58206d6f6e69746f720a00000010
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0):     000a2020202020202020202020200071
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA-0
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  125.50  1920 1922 1924 1926  1080 1082 1084 1086 (65.2 kHz UPb)
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   29.31  800 802 804 806  600 602 604 606 (36.4 kHz Pb)
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "2560x1600"x60.0  247.26  2560 2562 2564 2566  1600 1602 1604 1606 (96.4 kHz b)
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "2560x1440"x60.0  222.63  2560 2562 2564 2566  1440 1442 1444 1446 (86.8 kHz b)
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "2048x1536"x60.0  190.04  2048 2050 2052 2054  1536 1538 1540 1542 (92.5 kHz b)
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "1920x1600"x60.0  185.59  1920 1922 1924 1926  1600 1602 1604 1606 (96.4 kHz b)
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  116.21  1600 1602 1604 1606  1200 1202 1204 1206 (72.4 kHz b)
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  106.82  1680 1682 1684 1686  1050 1052 1054 1056 (63.4 kHz b)
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0   89.08  1400 1402 1404 1406  1050 1052 1054 1056 (63.4 kHz b)
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0   79.47  1280 1282 1284 1286  1024 1026 1028 1030 (61.8 kHz b)
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   47.83  1024 1026 1028 1030  768 770 772 774 (46.4 kHz b)
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   29.31  800 802 804 806  600 602 604 606 (36.4 kHz b)
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   18.84  640 642 644 646  480 482 484 486 (29.2 kHz b)
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Output VGA-0 connected
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Using user preference for initial modes
[    23.848] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 1920x1080 +0+0
[    23.851] (==) VBoxVideo(0): DPMS enabled
[    23.851] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension
[    23.851] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE
[    23.851] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM
[    23.852] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension
[    23.854] (II) Initializing extension XTEST
[    23.855] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS
[    23.855] (II) Initializing extension SYNC
[    23.856] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD
[    23.856] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC
[    23.857] (II) Initializing extension SECURITY
[    23.857] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES
[    23.857] (II) Initializing extension RENDER
[    23.858] (II) Initializing extension RANDR
[    23.859] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE
[    23.859] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE
[    23.859] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    23.859] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    23.860] (II) Initializing extension RECORD
[    23.860] (II) Initializing extension DPMS
[    23.860] (II) Initializing extension Present
[    23.860] (II) Initializing extension DRI3
[    23.860] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource
[    23.861] (II) Initializing extension XVideo
[    23.861] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    23.861] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[    23.861] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[    24.666] (II) IGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
[    24.667] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[    24.667] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    24.667] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA
[    24.667] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI
[    24.667] (II) Initializing extension DRI2
[    24.667] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285
[    24.812] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System mouse (/dev/input/event0)
[    24.812] (**) System mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    24.812] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"
[    24.813] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so
[    24.826] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    24.826]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 0.30.0
[    24.826]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    24.826]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1
[    24.826] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System mouse'
[    24.826] (**) System mouse: always reports core events
[    24.826] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"
[    24.827] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    24.848] (II) event0  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    24.849] (II) event0  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[    24.849] (II) event0  - System mouse: device removed
[    24.849] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event0"
[    24.849] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 6)
[    24.849] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[    24.849] (**) System mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[    24.849] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    24.849] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    24.850] (II) event0  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    24.850] (II) event0  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[    24.851] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System keyboard multiplexer (/dev/input/event1)
[    24.851] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[    24.851] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    24.851] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "KeyboardDefaults"
[    24.851] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System keyboard multiplexer'
[    24.851] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: always reports core events
[    24.851] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"
[    24.851] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    24.852] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    24.852] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[    24.852] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: device removed
[    24.852] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event1"
[    24.852] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System keyboard multiplexer" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)
[    24.852] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    24.852] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"
[    24.853] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"
[    24.890] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    24.890] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[    24.891] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT keyboard (/dev/input/event2)
[    24.891] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[    24.891] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    24.891] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "KeyboardDefaults"
[    24.891] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT keyboard'
[    24.891] (**) AT keyboard: always reports core events
[    24.891] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"
[    24.891] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    24.892] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    24.892] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[    24.892] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device removed
[    24.892] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event2"
[    24.892] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[    24.892] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    24.892] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"
[    24.892] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "oss"
[    24.893] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    24.893] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[    24.894] (II) config/udev: Adding input device IntelliMouse Explorer (/dev/input/event3)
[    24.894] (**) IntelliMouse Explorer: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    24.894] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'IntelliMouse Explorer'
[    24.894] (**) IntelliMouse Explorer: always reports core events
[    24.894] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"
[    24.894] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    24.901] (II) event3  - IntelliMouse Explorer: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    24.901] (II) event3  - IntelliMouse Explorer: device is a pointer
[    24.901] (II) event3  - IntelliMouse Explorer: device removed
[    24.928] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event3"
[    24.928] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "IntelliMouse Explorer" (type: MOUSE, id 9)
[    24.928] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[    24.928] (**) IntelliMouse Explorer: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[    24.928] (**) IntelliMouse Explorer: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    24.928] (**) IntelliMouse Explorer: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    24.935] (II) event3  - IntelliMouse Explorer: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    24.935] (II) event3  - IntelliMouse Explorer: device is a pointer
[    24.936] (II) config/udev: Adding input device (unnamed) (/dev/vboxguest)
[    24.936] (II) LoadModule: "vboxmouse"
[    24.936] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/vboxmouse_drv.so
[    24.937] (II) Module vboxmouse: vendor="Oracle Corporation"
[    24.937]     compiled for 0.0.0, module version = 1.0.0
[    24.937]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    24.937]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1
[    24.938] (**) Load address of symbol "VBOXMOUSE" is 0x808a67018
[    24.938] (II) Using input driver 'vboxmouse' for '(unnamed)'
[    24.938] (**) (unnamed): always reports core events
[    24.938] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/vboxguest"
[    24.938] (**) (unnamed): Device: "/dev/vboxguest"
[    24.938] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/vboxguest"
[    24.938] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "(unnamed)" (type: MOUSE, id 10)
[    24.938] (**) (unnamed): (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    24.938] (**) (unnamed): (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    24.938] (**) (unnamed): (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    24.938] (**) (unnamed): (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    24.938] (II) (unnamed): On.
[    24.940] (II) VBoxVideo(0): EDID vendor "VBX", prod id 0
[    24.940] (II) VBoxVideo(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 800x600 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
[    24.940] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
[    24.940] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
[    24.940] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    24.940] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   29.30  800 802 804 806  600 602 604 606 -hsync -vsync (36.4 kHz eP)
[    26.413] (II) VBoxVideo(0): EDID vendor "VBX", prod id 0
[    26.413] (II) VBoxVideo(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 800x600 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
[    26.413] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
[    26.414] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
[    26.414] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    26.414] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   29.30  800 802 804 806  600 602 604 606 -hsync -vsync (36.4 kHz eP)
[    26.421] (II) VBoxVideo(0): EDID vendor "VBX", prod id 0
[    26.421] (II) VBoxVideo(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 800x600 Warning: We only handle separate sync.
[    26.421] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
[    26.421] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
[    26.421] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    26.421] (II) VBoxVideo(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   29.30  800 802 804 806  600 602 604 606 -hsync -vsync (36.4 kHz eP)
```


----------



## scottro (Jun 2, 2022)

Replying to a 2 year old post, but I had the same problem with the same fix Installed VirtualBox on FreeBSD-13.1 with a 13.1 guest. Kept getting an error that X wouldn't start (I had installed ose-guest-addtions) and that it couldn't find /dev/dri/card0 which didn't exist. Changed the display from the default VMSVGA to VBoxSVGA and it was fine.  This is the latest thread I've seen on the subject, which is why I'm replying to this somewhat old thread.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 3, 2022)

Emrion said:


> … "Invalid settings detected" when the graphics controller isn't VMSGA …



Yeah, ignore the warning.



Emrion said:


> … VMSGA is the default when creating a BSD VM …



I guess, there's an assumption that most installations FreeBSD will not require guest additions, and so on.


----------

